# A skyline to remember.



## solargravity (Sep 11, 2012)

I will never forget the sky on this night when I was on a walk. I almost missed this scene as I was fiddling with my camera. Then all of a sudden I looked up and was rocked with this scene. I took about 200 photos and HD video of this once in a lifetime display of colors. I was stunned at the beauty and the color. 

Have you ever been stunned by a vista of the sky? I sure have.

I welcome all of my Canon Rumors friends to learn more about me at my blog. www.solargravity.com


----------



## Aglet (Sep 16, 2012)

I like those purple, blue and orange skies, awesome.

I also like the liquid lava sunsets we sometimes get on Alberta prairies, like tonite.
My 7D was behaving itself quite nicely.


----------



## solargravity (Sep 16, 2012)

Aglet,

What a stunning photo. I love the beautiful gradient and your composition is magnificent. The cloud that is lingering close to the ground with the treeline makes the shot even more impressive. Wow. I know how the sunsets can be for your region. I have family that live in the Thousand Island region of New York and I have never seen sunsets more gorgeous on such a consistent basis. Way more than where I live and I'm only 3 hrs south in the Capital region of NY. Big difference. Anyhow, please share more photos if you have them. Aglet, do you have any of your work online for me to checkout?


I welcome all of my Canon Rumors friends to learn more about me at my blog. www.solargravity.com


----------



## Aglet (Sep 20, 2012)

not as deeply colored the next night in a different location about 40 miles away.


----------

